# Buying E-Collar - Need Feedback



## Argo_007 (Mar 30, 2013)

Before I start my thread, I would like to assure all my fellow friends that we have consulted a trainer prior to deciding to buy an e-collar. At the same time, we have tried other techniques as well that haven't particularly worked well. We plan to buy the e-collar and register us and our girl in the collar conditioning training so please note that we are in no ways being cruel to our girl. We love her more than anything else. 

I have been researching a lot on which e-collar to get and finally have settled down on 2 options (both from Dogtra). 

1. DogTra 1900NCP - http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2010&category=2110&num=40

2. DogTra 280NCP - http://www.dogtra.com/?mnu_num=2010&category=2110&num=38


Our girl is not overly stubborn but since we take her a lot on hikes and other places where we can leave her offleash and she is bad with her recalls (and it gets worse when she sees a flying bird or squirrel), we are getting this collar for her. I know not leaving her off-leash is an option but the e-collar will definitely be useful with her recall training and in certain cases with her safety as well. 

I appreciate any feedback on which would be a better option. 

Thank you in advance. 

Anyone with experience if you can suggest me which collar would work the best, that would be great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't use a dogtra collar, but looking at the two, unless you have a real hard-head chances are you will do just fine with the second one.
You might consider buying it locally at a place like Bass Pro, Gander Mountain, Cabela's, etc. (if you can find it), and try it for a couple of days, return it and upgrade to the other one if you need to.
Properly trained and used, it can be a great safety net and give her freedom and you peace of mind.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Also google Collar Clinic as they sell refurbished used collars at decent prices. I don't use Dogtra and can only recommend a TriTronics Pro 500. I'm sure they're out there but I haven't found a better or even close to equal collar.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I think you'll be fine with either one. My major concern would be range, but both cover up to .5 mile which should be plenty. Some collars only cover 500 yards which is useless to me. I've never used Dogtra either. We have sport dog collars and they do fine for us the last year. I may have accidentally thrown one out in the garbage can though :doh: so I might try a different brand this time. I ended up getting Archer the "stubborn" dog collar because I had to use the regular at top end for him to even respond. I think it's just hard with all the fur and neck skin he has. I second trying to buy local in case you want to return it. Cabela's has a pretty good return policy.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a Dogtra, I like it. Mine goes from 1-127. So far mine has never been used above a 40.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

I use the Dogtra 1900NCP and am very happy with it. The Dogtra has a vibrate button which I like if you just need to get the dogs attention. I have also used Tritronics which are great collars, they last forever. 
I think either of the choices you listed would be fine for your situation.


----------

